# March Swarms



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)




----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*testing*

Testing


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

easier to download it to photobucket and then copy shortcut and paste here.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like your host won't communicate.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

*These are Nick's swarm pictures*


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

that is a huge swarm...is that snow on the ground?


----------



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

That's the biggest swarm I've ever seen. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics Andrew. Those are almond petals on the ground it was about 80 degrees when that pic was taken. 
The bees did very well in the almonds this year but it is over now and time to move on.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pictures Nick. You failed to mention though if you managed to gather it up. Most of the swarms that I see around here are about 1/4 that size.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

How in the world would you go about getting that swarm hived?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I would think that it is several swarms gathered in one place.

I wonder how many swarms it would take to make one that big and how many queens would bee in there?

What do you think?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We didn't catch it. Didn't try. It probably was more than one swarm. You would have needed several deeps to put it in and when we got to that side of the orchard we were out of boxes. 
It is now part of the feral bee population in central California.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, what a swarm...I have never seen one half that size. Thanks so much for sharing that picture. Do you think it is possible that it is maybe two swarms one on top of the other... 
Amazing


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

That is the most bees I have ever seen in my life!!!


----------

